# [xorg-x11] comment l'installer pour remplacer xfree

## gotha

Ma petite gentoo n'aimant plus xfree, j'ai decidé d'installer xorg et je vois pas de difference avec xfree... j'attend vos commentaire si vous l'avez installer

Voila comment...

1) arrêt de xfree

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

ensuite 

```
reboot
```

et login: root

2) Désinstallation de xfree...

```
emerge unmerge xfree
```

3) et installation de xorg (cela ma pris ~50 minutes sur un Xp 2200 1gb ram)

[édité a la suite du post de TGL]

A) créer si necessaire le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
mkdir /etc/portage

nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

et rajouter dedans : "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~arch" dans mon cas :

```
x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86 
```

bien verifier que xfree n'est pas une dependance de xorg cela arrive dans certain cas, dans ce cas empecher xfree de s'installer

B) l'emerge de xorg

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

4) Pour éviter de reinstaller xfree  :Rolling Eyes: 

[édité a la suite du post de TGL]

Plutot qu'injecter xfree preferez plutot :

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.mask
```

et ajouter dedans :

```
x11-base/xfree
```

5) (facultatif) Installation de fonts (ou toute fonts que vous utilisez)

```
emerge corefonts 

emerge sharefonts

emerge freefonts
```

 etc...

(corefonts necessite une modification ===> lire le texte a la fin de l'emerge pour savoir quoi faire   :Embarassed:  )

```
env-update
```

```
etc-update 
```

 *TGL wrote:*   

> avant d'utiliser l'option -5, passez quand même bien en revue la liste des fichiers, et faite de la mise à jour manuelle de ceux éventuellement important. Enfin bref, c'est juste pour vous rappeler que l'option -5, c'est jamais sans avoir bien réfléchi.

 

(j'ai utilisé l'option -5)

```
fc-cache -fv 
```

6) Démarrage de xorg  :Very Happy: 

```
startx 
```

xorg devrait fonctionner, il se sert par default du fichier XF86Config de xfree, mais pour les pointilleux 

```
cp /etc/X11/XF86Config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

7) Finition

```
opengl-update xorg-x11 

opengl-update nvidia ou ati
```

==> regarder le fichier /var/log/xorg.0.log pour corriger les éventuels warning (principallement les fonts dans le fichier XF86Config)

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

```
reboot
```

J'ai eu un peu peur au début d'enlever xfree, mais tout c'est bien passé. :Cool: 

Merci à TGL pour ses corrections, ton post est très utiles  :Very Happy: 

ps : désoler pour l'hortographe  :Razz: 

ps2 : edition du titre désolé je suis nouveaux   :Embarassed: Last edited by gotha on Sat Apr 24, 2004 1:44 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## Leander256

Hop: [X.Org] Vos impressions, expériences, migrations !?

Et aussi au passage: [IMPORTANT POUR TOUS] Lisibilité du forum  :Wink: 

----------

## cylgalad

reboot  :Question:  pour quoi faire  :Laughing:   :Question: 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop
```

----------

## TGL

Effectivement, les reboots ne servent à rien, on peut arrêter/redémarrer le service, ça suffit.

Sinon, pour le point 3), éviter le ACCEPT_KEYWORDS en ligne de commande. Ça condamne à le faire aussi pour les mises à jour, etc., enfin c'est que des emmerdes. Préferez l'utilisation d'un /etc/portage/packages.keywords. Cf. ce thread pour les détails.

Sur le point 4), je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. Perso, je n'ai pas injecté xfree, mais je l'ai masqué dans mon /etc/portage/package.mask. J'ai rencontré un ou deux paquets qui dépendait encore de xfree au lieu du paquet virtuel "xorg ou xfree", mais ça a été vite corrigé. Alors que avec le xfree injecté, ces rares bug ne serait pas détectés. 

Sur le point 5), avant d'utiliser l'option -5, passez quand même bien en revue la liste des fichiers, et faite de la mise à jour manuelle de ceux éventuellement important. Enfin bref, c'est juste pour vous rappeler que l'option -5, c'est jamais sans avoir bien réfléchi.

Sur le point 5), si votre xorg.conf est une copie de l'équivalent xfree, pensez bien à vérifier vos fontpath. La plupart des police xorg/xfree ont bougé de /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ à /usr/share/fonts/. Pareil, si vous aviez un /etc/fonts/local.conf personnalisé, vérifiez le.

----------

## psylo

Petite question:

je viens de tenter un [i]emerge -uD world[i] et il m'envoie pèter à cause d'une dépendance avec XFree:

```
ido root # emerge -uDp world

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/xfree-4.2.0-r9" have been masked.!!! possible candidates are:

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496" [ebuild])

 

!!! Problem with ebuild x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.15

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

 

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Mon /etc/portage/package.mask:

```
x11-base/xfree
```

Qd je vide mon package.mask, plus de problèmes mais il veut absolument installer XFree  :Confused:  Qqn a une idée?

----------

## kernelsensei

l'ebuild est mal foutu, il cherche xfree au lieu de virtual/x11 ...

copie le dans le PORTDIR_OVERLAY en modifiant x11-base/xfree par virtual/x11 dans les depends !

avertis par la meme occasion les devs par un bug report !

@gotcha: tu peux conseillier de faire un quickpkg xfree pour creer une archive du xfree installé, comme ca ca evite de se tapper une recompil dans le cas ou xorg foire ! (bien sur pour faire le quickpkg, il faut avoir specifié et cree PKGDIR.)

----------

## TGL

 *psylo wrote:*   

> Qd je vide mon package.mask, plus de problèmes mais il veut absolument installer XFree  

 

D'où l'intérêt du mask, ça interdit à portage de faire qqch de trop débile.

 *Quote:*   

> Qqn a une idée?

 

Oui. Rajouter dans ton /etc/portage/package.keywords : 

```
=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496-r1    ~x86
```

Cette version fixe ce problème de dépendance sur xfree.

Et si tu veux carrement passer à des versions plus récentes encore :

```
media-video/nvidia-glx   ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel   ~x86
```

----------

## psylo

Merci pour l'info TGL...

----------

## Cesar4

un peut meme desisntaller xfree et installer xorg en laissant xfree demarer

----------

## zdra

Remarques:

 - Etape 1 : le reboot est inutile

```
# /etc/init.d/xdm stop
```

 - Etape 3 : xorg-x11 est passé stable, donc inutile de le mettre dans les keywords

 - Etape 6 : au lieux du startx pourquoi pas un 

```
# /etc/init.d/xdm start
```

 - Etape 7 : reboot inutile.

Voilà ce serait bien de mettre à jours car maintenant que le packet est passé stable je suppose qu'il va y avoir beaucoup de gens qui vont faire le passage à xorg, donc ça peut éviter des questions superflues sur le forum.

En tout cas merci pour le howto.

----------

## zdra

Xfree n'étant plus dans portage je crois que le howto est périmé non ?

----------

## Enlight

Le forum french à sa concierge officielle   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Polo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Xfree n'étant plus dans portage je crois que le howto est périmé non ?

 

oui, mais il y a peut etre des retardataires qui sont encore sous xfree.... a ce moment la, ce thread est encore valide..  :Wink: 

----------

